# Music Tastes



## JoeGKushner (Jan 7, 2005)

You know, I was going to start a thread asking about 'Pop' preferences, like I did about rap, but figured I'd just break into a general music preferences deal.

A lot of my favored music from early days comes from being involved with friends who smoked pot and listened to heavy metal. It's pre-Rap habitat I tell you. So we've got the classics like Judas Priest, Ozzy Osbourne, Pink Floyd and others (you know, AC/DC, Aerosmith, etc...)

My mother likes the more mellow music and country and I'll tell you, I don't mind mellow rock like Fleetwood Mac, David Bowie, Allman brothers Band, some Beach Boys and the Beatles, but man, I still can't stand Country Music. I can listen to some Johhny Cash and some Elvis, but not much.

Pop music isn't my thing. I can tolerate a few songs but it just seems that if you're not 15, then music in today's market isn't aimed at you. Sorry Britiny, Jessica, Ashely, Lindsy, etc...

I like Jazz and Blues, but don't know a lot about them. John Coltrane, Miles Davis, Ray Charles, and others, I guess the Icons, are those I know and listen to frequently.

How about everyone else?


----------



## The Other Librarian (Jan 7, 2005)

I could list bands and artists ad nauseam, that cross a lot of genres.  I really don't have one particular genre that I listen too.  There's good stuff to be found anywhere.  I guess the only real req I have is that the artist is performing/recording something real.  Doing it because they have to, they have something to say, rather than just to get paid.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 7, 2005)

I went through a phase in the mid-80s or so where I listened to a lot of pop music and big-hair rock bands.  I still like most of that for the nostalgia factor.

I gradually migrated to New Wave in the later 80s, and caught up on a lot of stuff that had been coming out for the last decade.  Love all that stuff.  I don't consider it to be 80s music even; it's not the nostalgia about the music I like, it's actually the music.

Although that kinda died in the early 90s when Nirvana turned musical taste on it's proverbial head, a lot of it continued to exist underground.  I struggled for a while trying to find what to listen to when grunge came up, buying a lot of back-catalog 80s new wave, wandering a bit into some Industrial, Trance and even Eurodance territory before discovering the modern synthpop movement, and it's related subgenres like electroclash, futurepop and whatnot.  That's a huge part of what I listen to today in terms of "pop" music; stuff like Mesh, Beborn Beton, De/Vision, Apoptygma Berzerk, Cosmicity, Iris, Covenant, VNV Nation, and many, many others too numerous to list.  You can hear samples of most of that stuff on Amazon too, which is cool.

I've never liked country music much at all.  Probably a knee-jerk reaction against my environment growing up in Texas, where it was closely associated with driving shiny new trucks that never saw any work on any farm, wearing too-tight pressed and starched wranglers with a snuff ring in the back pocket, and talking like an ignorant hick.

I've also been a fan of "non-pop" music for a long time, though.  Perhaps my years of piano lessons and later trombone playing conditioned me to appreciate a lot of Classical, Romantic, and other genres.  The Romantic Era composers are my favorite, Tchaikovsky, the Russian Five (especially Rimsky-Korsakov), Wagner and others.  I also like a lot of patriotic marches, like John Phillip Sousa and the like, but that maybe partly because "The Stars and Stripes Forever" has such a cool trombone part.

I also like a lot of orchestral movie soundtracks, and that's a real practical taste for a GM who likes to set the mood for his sessions with some music.  Classics like John Williams, Alan Silvestri, Danny Elfman, Klaus Badelt, Basil Poulidourous and the like.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 7, 2005)

Stoner and hippie stuff, a lot of which was called "Alternative" back in the day.  Dave Matthews Band, Pearl Jam, Widespread Panic, Phish, Tool, etc.

Classic rock.  Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, The Doors, Bob Marley.

A few vestiges of my metal days.  Metallica, White Zombie, Rob Zombie.

And then people who don't fit any of my other categories, mostly Robert Johnson.

Right now I have on Widespread Panic's acoustic/bass/fiddle cover of Dr. John's "I Walk On Guilded Splinters".  Awesome.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know if I have any "taste."  

I like bands that rock: The White Stripes, Jet, Tom Petty, Deftones, Queens of the Stoneage Blue Oyster Cult, Muse, Bush, and Foo Fighters to name a handful.

And then, I like a lot of random bands: Simon and Garfunkel, Elliot Smith, Counting Crows, and Barenaked Ladies to name another handful.

But, mostly I'm a rocker.  I rock out.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 7, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I don't know if I have any "taste."
> 
> I like bands that rock: The White Stripes, Jet, Tom Petty, Deftones, Queens of the Stoneage Blue Oyster Cult, Muse, Bush, and Foo Fighters to name a handful.
> 
> ...



 I forgot Veruca Salt.  mmmm, chick rock.

... which also reminds me that I really love Fiona Apple and Tori Amos.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jan 7, 2005)

I too am all over the map when it comes to music.  As an example, I'll look at what is on my desk at work right now:

Phantom of the Opera: Original London Cast
Mozart Symphony numbers 40 and 41
The Innocence Mission (Christian music, kinda folk/pop)
Peter Gabriel
Everything But The Girl
Chris DeBurgh
Kate Bush
Tori Amos
Deep Forest
Guster
Suzanne Vega
Eurythmics
BT
Carl Orff Carmina Burana
NickleCreek (Bluegrass)
Cara Dllon
Brian Eno
X-Press 2
Queensryche
Avril Levigne


----------



## Crothian (Jan 7, 2005)

I enjoy the 80's pop, the hair bands later in that decade, the corprate rock of the late 70's, and a hodge podge of other things.  I really like dementia, the novelty songs that never get played on the radio anymore.  I like the old do wop groups and accepella groups, though modern versions of them are hard to find.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 7, 2005)

Hmmm, well, I am pretty eclectic in my musical tastes...

So, cds by my computer at the moment:

P.J. Harvey _To Bring You My Love_
_Red, Hot & Blue_ (Cole Porter covers)
Ben Folds _Rockin' the Suburbs_
Bauhaus  _Crackle_
Creedence Clearwater Revival  _Chronicles, Vol. 1_
Sequentia  _Dante & the Troubador_
Portishead  _Dummy_
Rasputina  _Frustration Plantation_
Asylum Street Spankers  _Hot Lunch_
Concrete Blonde  _Mexican Moon_
The Bobs  _My, I'm Large_
Ludwig van Beethoven  _Missa Solemnis_
J.S. Bach  _Aufs Lautenwerck_
Mediaeval Baebes  _Undrentide_

So, yeah, a little bit from Column A and a little bit from Column B


----------



## Henry (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't have a set taste either (big surprise - few people only listen to one or two genres.) My guilty pleasure is 80's rock and hair bands, because that's what I spent my late teens on. It's almost better to list what I CAN'T get into:

--The Doors and most of the 60's acid rock - too strange and trippy for me to appreciate - though strangely I like all of Pink Floyd
--Blues music. I'll take a shot now and again, but it's too depressing to enjoy on a regular basis.
--Big Band Music of the 40's - too slow for my taste, with exception of the faster stuff (the "Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy" type stuff).


Basically, if it's slow, I can't get into it, except for Rock Power Ballads and Grunge Ballads. If it's faster, I can dig it.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 7, 2005)

I love it all. Seriously, in any genre you care to name there's probably a few acts that I love -- though I may not know their names. Only agenda-type "genres" don't interest me -- I don't consider, for example, "Christian Rock" to be a genre. It's just rock.

Country? Gimme Johnny Cash and Patsy Cline and I'm all good.

Rap? Whoah, Public Enemy and the Beastie Boys

Heavy Metal? Yeah, I'm in there from Zeppelin to Priest to Metallica

Swing? I'm all over Glen Miller, Duke, all that.

Classical? CBC Radio sure has some great performances on the air.

Pop? The J. Geils Band will NEVER die. And J-Pop (PuffyAmiYumi, Dreams Come True) is awesomely perfect in its bubblegum confectionery I just can't resist.

Show Tunes? Yes, I can recite pretty much every lyric from every Julie Andrews movie (including _My Fair Lady_, which I always think of as a Julie Andrews vehicle cause I grew up with the London stage production's recording).

Jazz? Davis, Armstrong, Fitzgerald -- these are the gods among us.

Dance? Play that funky music, white boy -- gimme Parliament, gimme house, gimme jungle, gimme some massive power chords so I can bang my head (I'm looking at YOU, Ian Astbury).

I don't know. I like every last little bit of it. If it's good. The only kind of music I don't like is bad music. And there's no shortage of that, for surely.


----------



## Torm (Jan 7, 2005)

I like a bit of everything - metal, rap, classical, folk, everything. Except freestyle jazz - can't stand it. Most of it is bad, IMHO, and what little bit is good, you will never hear again. (Thus the "freestyle" part - no sheet music, no plan, no recording, just "jamming". Ugh.)

The two genres I like best are 60s - 80s Country, and 80's Pop, and I'm unapologetic about either. I was country, when country wasn't cool, and I'm STILL preoccupied with 19, 19, 1985.   (and, I wear my sunglasses at night   )

To give you some idea of what I like in recent music, I'll give you MY version of what _should_ have been the Top 25 of 2004. (as opposed to the misogynistic gangsta BS that dominated the once respectable Billboard year-end charts.   )

25. Milkshake - Kelis
24. The Way You Move - Outkast ft. Sleepy Brown
23. Its My Life - No Doubt
22. My Band - D12 ft Eminem
21. The First Cut Is The Deepest - Sheryl Crow
20. Behind Blue Eyes - Limp Bizkit
19. Harder To Breathe - Maroon 5
18. Why Can't I - Liz Phaire
17. Toxic - Britney Spears
16. Breaking The Habit - Linkin Park
15. Come Clean - Hillary Duff
14. Breakaway - Kelly Clarkson
13. Here Without You - Three Doors Down
12. Stacy's Mom - Fountains of Wayne (I can't believe THIS didn't make AT40 OR Billboard Top 100?!   )
11. Don't Tell Me - Avril Lavigne
10. This Love - Maroon 5
9. Broken - Seether ft Amy Lee
8. Unwell - Matchbox 20
7. Numb - Linkin Park
6. 1985 - Bowling For Soup
5. One Thing - Finger Eleven 
4. My Happy Ending - Avril Lavigne
3. My Immortal - Evanescence
2. The Reason - Hoobastank
*1. Where Is The Love - Black Eyed Peas*


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jan 7, 2005)

I like real metal. Not Metallica or Megadeath or anything, but the real stuff. Some roots hardcore. A bit of modern metalcore and roots metalcore. Emo from the 80's and early 90's. Indie rock, indie pop, art rock. Digging the melodic hardcore these days. Raw rock kills. 

So basically stuff that no one really listens to.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 7, 2005)

Captain Targon, can you list some representative bands? I'm not sure what you're talking about, there, especially the "no one really listens to" bit. Are you talking about REALLY indie stuff, distributed on some wee little label from Duluth, or you walking about Nirvana? Or something totally different? I'm curious.


----------



## Qlippoth (Jan 8, 2005)

My tastes tend to be all over the place these days. I cut my teeth on classic rock/AOR radio young (ah, a land of jean-jackets, combs in back pockets, & babysitters with strange-smelling belt clips), moved to college radio in junior high (New Wave, old school punk, some synthpop), tried out the "new" metal of those days (pre-radio Metallica, Megadeth, Iron Maiden, etc.) in high school, got more into some of the classic rockers than before (Pink Floyd, Rush, among others), hung out with friends who were listening to old Run-DMC/Grandmaster Flash/Slick Rick), then latched on to the "alternative" genre (back when it still only slightly meant something), went full-on Goth in college, adapted to industrial (Ministry & its numerous bastard spawn, Nitzer Ebb, etc.), then started listening to a lot of old Hank Williams (a testament to my old man, who I remember played it when he was down when I was a kid) & Tom Waits.

My music collection pretty much looks as organized as the previous "paragraph."


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 8, 2005)

Qlippoth; I don't you if you intend to imply that Ministry is the father of Industrial and Nitzer Ebb is a spawn of Ministry, but that's both bogus.  Front 242 was along the same time as Ministry, and Throbbing Gristle was around ten years before either.  And before that, even most industrial guys nod to Kraftwerk as the real father of the genre, but then so do all electronica genres, so that's not necessarily saying much...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 8, 2005)

All over the place.

My favorites are Manowar, Garbage, and Eminem, though.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jan 8, 2005)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Captain Targon, can you list some representative bands? I'm not sure what you're talking about, there, especially the "no one really listens to" bit. Are you talking about REALLY indie stuff, distributed on some wee little label from Duluth, or you walking about Nirvana? Or something totally different? I'm curious.





  	acceptance, beautiful mistake, noise ratchet, yellowcard, thrice, dogwood, thursday, brandtson, sunny day real estate, hum, appleseed cast, benton falls, makeshift3, value pac, living sacrifice, zao, side walk slam, mxpx, relient k, smashing pumkins, zwan, deftones, nodes of ranvier, these 5 down, disciple, mae, emery, calibretto (13), fairbanks, alkaline trio, a fire inside, anadevine, the big collapse, underoath, blindside, project 86, stavesacre, hangnail, lyndsay diaries, eisley, cool hand luke, dead poetic, beloved, the blamed, man alive, boysetsfire, coheed and cambria, skillet, monday morning, the here, ghoti hook, further seems forever, echocast, six feet deep, sepultura, 238, the juliana theory, switchfoot, sleeping at last, bleu, thousand foot krutch, five iron frenzy, stretch arm strong, fewleftstanding, the attra machine, farewell for tonight, the tasty snax, officer negative, mewithoutyou, embodyment, brand new, godspeed you black emporer, the cure, mineral, elliot, denison marrs, finch, lifehouse, starflyer 59, the evan anthem, too bad eugene, wilco, the showdown, moments in grace, lovedrug, dismissed, fletcher, the pale, divebomber, showbread, he is legend, vroom



Small smattering of bands and artists I enjoy, taken from my myspac elist. Some of them are a big more famous and popular than others.

And no, I don't listen to Nirvana, but I did when I was like 15.


----------



## Hida Bukkorosu (Jan 8, 2005)

punk, emo, Weird Al, video game soundtracks, orchestral movie soundtracks like Star Wars and LOTR, 80s hair metal, and a bit of miscellaneous rock.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 8, 2005)

I can't seem to be able to find any sensical formula to my music tastes. I'm all over 
  the place and I go through all kinds of phases. A Bowie phase followed by a Punk 
  phase followed by 80s Metal phase, a Funk phase and a Icelandic Folk Music phase 
 even, etc.

  But there's some things I've never been able to appreciate much. Non-melodic rap 
  or Hip Hop, most NeoJazz and most Country (just sounds like a lot of whining to me).
  But even there is usually _something_ I like.


----------



## Wereserpent (Jan 8, 2005)

I mostly listen to assorted video game Midis.

I also like bands like Nightwish and Rhapsody.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jan 8, 2005)

Here's what I've got shuffled in MP3's at the moment. I think it's pretty representative of my tastes.


Johnny Cash: The Man Comes Around
They Might Be Giants: The Guitar
Armored Saint: Can U Deliver?
Bloodhound Gang: Along Comes Mary
Cake: Never There
Big Black: Bazooka Joe
Pixies: Alec Eiffel
AC/DC: Givin' the Dog a Bone
Queen: Somebody to Love
Darkest of the Hillside Thickets: Power Up
Man or Astro-Man?: Evil Plot from Planet Spectra
Anthrax & Public Enemy: Bring The Noise
Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds: Loverman
The Rollins Band: You Didn't Need
Tenacious D: Tribute to the Greatest Song in the World
Foo Fighters: This is a Call


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Jan 8, 2005)

I dig:

Early-mid 60's Soul & R&B
American garage rock (? and the Mysterians, the Nuggets Boxed set, etc)
Psychedelia (Strawberry Alarm Clock, Tyrannosaurus Rex, The Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
proto-punk (The Modern Lovers, The Velvet Underground, The Stooges)
Glam (Bowie, Roxy Music-especially, New York Dolls)
"Krautrock"/Early electronic music (Neu!, Harmonia, Can, Faust, Kraftwerk, Eno, Wendy Carlos)
Punk/New Wave (too many to mention, particularly if I can dig up American originals that aren't trying to copy English New Wave, which I also happen to dig...a little too much...examples: Devo, The Ramones, The Dead Boys, Pere Ubu, Chrome, The Blackouts)
Funk (Parliament, Sly and the Family Stone, Curtis Mayfield esp.)
Post-punk (Magazine, Echo and the Bunnymen, Wire, John Foxx)
New Romantic (Japan, Duran Duran, post-Dare Human League, Associates, Visage)
Goth (primarily The Virgin Prunes)
early industrial (Cabaret Voltaire, Throbbing Gristle, Chrome, other guys who started harsh but then went synthpop post 1980)
Electro/Detroit Electro/Breakbeats
"IDM" (Kid 606, Cex, Aphex Twin)
modern electro/indie synthpop (Junior Boys, Neulander, Client, Felix Da Housecat, Adult.)
Tech-House (Swayzak, Sutekh)
Odds n' ends (Tom Waits, Wilco's recent stuff, Yellow Magic Orchestra/Sketch Show, Jamiroquai, various rap/crunk)

There's always more for me to get into. I don't really write off any genre, or band. I just usually don't have the time to devote to really get into it (like roots country/"alternative" country).


----------



## Qlippoth (Jan 8, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Qlippoth; I don't you if you intend to imply that Ministry is the father of Industrial and Nitzer Ebb is a spawn of Ministry, but that's both bogus.  Front 242 was along the same time as Ministry, and Throbbing Gristle was around ten years before either.  And before that, even most industrial guys nod to Kraftwerk as the real father of the genre, but then so do all electronica genres, so that's not necessarily saying much...



What I meant to imply was that those were examples of bands I listen(ed) to. Nothing more.


----------



## RichCsigs (Jan 8, 2005)

Like most I also have a wide range of taste from classical to country to ska to hip-hop to rock etc etc.  Pretty much the only thing I don't like is the metal where it starts out really rocking and then the lead singer just screams into the mike BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH usually in a low guttural unintelligible voice.  Just bugs me.
I go through phases of what I listen to.  Right now I seem to be in a "psychedelic" mode (Yes, King Crimson, ELP) mostly because my brother just lent me all his "modern psychedelic" music (Flower Kings, Spock's Beard, Porcupine Tree, Neal Morse).


----------



## CronoDekar (Jan 8, 2005)

A hodgepodge of stuff, usually not a fan of country, rap, or metal, but there are always exceptions.  Though for the most part I'm not a big music person, and generally prefer not listening to music unless it's something I really like and/or am particularly in the mood.  Guilty pleasures include video game music (particularly battle themes -- I love The Black Mages), and certain anime music (I'm looking at you Azumanga Daioh, Full Metal Alchemist, Naruto, and Stand Alone Complex).


----------



## Gilladian (Jan 8, 2005)

Nobody has mentioned my favorite music - FILK!

Does anybody else listen to Mercedes Lackey, Leslie Fish, Cecelia Eng, Michael Longcore, etc...

They may not be great music, but the songs usually have a story, or are funny, or relate to SF/Fantasy, etc...

I also listen to lots of folk and folk-rock. I love Annam, Battlefield Band, Silly Wizard, etc...

And chamber music, and old ballads. I wouldn't know rock and pop and country to save my life, except for my husband who likes most pre-1975 rock.

And please, keep the rap well away from me. Disgusting stuff!

Gilladian


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jan 8, 2005)

I primarily listen to jazz and blues- I'd say that's probably half my collection of CDs, maybe two-thirds. Of course, I've got a lot of other stuff I listen to as well, just sort of picking what I like from different styles. There's some electronic, some pop, some country (well, just Johnny Cash), etc. The stack of CDs currently by my computer is (from top down):

Ray Charles- _Genius Loves Company_
Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds- _Abattoir Blues/Lyre of Orpheus_
Sountrack from _Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil_
Chet Baker- _Grey December_
Charles Mingus-_Pithecanthropus Erectus_
Best of Leonard Cohen
A homemade CD of Bud Powell songs
John Cale- _Fragments of a Rainy Season_
Current 93- _All the Pretty Little Horsies_
Kill Switch Klick- _Degenerate_


----------



## BOZ (Jan 9, 2005)

say what you want of MP3s, they have broadened my horizons in ways that i could never have imagined.    5 years ago, i listened to little more than classic rock (Led Zep, Doors, Hendrix, Pink Floyd, Beatles & Stones, etc)

but OH what a wonderful world i discovered out there.  the things that i never heard on the radio, and would never have bought a whole CD for just one song!  

i've discovered and rediscovered so many artists in the last few years, and here's a "short" list:

Al Green, Albert King, Allman Brothers Band, Animals, B B King, Beastie Boys, Beck, Bjork, Black Crowes, Black Flag, Black Sabbath, Black Sheep, Blondie, Bloodhound Gang, Bo Diddley, Bob Dylan, Bob Marley, Buddy Guy, Buddy Holly, Busta Rhymes, Byrds, Cake, Chemical Brothers, Chuck Berry, Commodores, Cream, Creedence Clearwater Revival, Cypress Hill, David Bowie, Dead Kennedys, Elvis Presley, Emerson Lake and Palmer, Frank Zappa, Fugazi, Genesis, Gorillaz, Grandmaster Flash, Howlin Wolf, Iggy Pop, INXS, James Brown, Janis Joplin, Jethro Tull, John Lee Hooker, Link Wray, Little Richard, Lords of Acid, Louis Armstrong, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Macy Gray, Marvin Gaye, Metallica, Misfits, Missy Elliott, Moby Grape, Moody Blues, Muddy Waters, Napoleon XIV, Neil Young, Nirvana, NWA, Oasis, Offspring, Ookla the Mok, Outkast, Parliament, Paul McCartney, Police, Portishead, Pretenders, Primus, Public Enemy, Queen, Radiohead, Ramones, Ray Charles, Red Hot Chili Peppers, REM, Richard Cheese, Robert Johnson, Robert Randolph, Run DMC, Santana, Screamin Jay Hawkins, Sex Pistols, Sly & the Family Stone, Smash Mouth, Smashing Pumpkins, Soundgarden, Squirrel Nut Zippers, Steve Miller Band, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Stevie Wonder, Stone Temple Pilots, Stray Cats, Sublime, Talking Heads, Tenacious D, The Clash, The Cure, The Donnas, The Hives, The Kinks, The White Stripes, The Who, Tom Lehrer, Tool, U2, Uriah Heep, Van Halen, Vanilla Fudge, Velvet Underground, War, Weezer, Weird Al Yankovic, Willie Dixon, Yardbirds, ZZ Top...

so, yeah.    still more old stuff than not, but plenty diversified now.  and without MP3s, i don't think our wedding "soundtrack" would have been anywhere near as cool as it was.


----------



## mythusmage (Jan 9, 2005)

Another ENWorlder joins the eclectic posse. 

To quote one of my favorite song writers and performers...

In all probability,
I'll lose my virility,
And you your fertility,
And desiribility.


----------



## IamTheTest (Jan 9, 2005)

If you want to get into Jazz Id recommend Wynton Marsalles.  He is one of the 4 best trumpet players of all time, and the only one that is still breathing.  I had the opprotunity to see him live in Akron once and it blew my mind.  He is essential for a jazz collection.


----------



## Stone Angel (Jan 9, 2005)

I love all kinds of music it gives me a freedom that nothing else really can perhaps that is why I choose to create it also. I am in the firm opinion that any live music is fabulous. Any any song can be great depending on the stripper dancing for you at the time j/k.

Right now here are somethings I am digging and are on my playlists currently

Breaking Benjamin entire we are not alon cd plus the previous on plus accoustic tracks 
Flogging Molly
Sublime live version vastly superior to most others
Our Lady Peace everyone song in their collection
GreenDay
Dropkick Murphies
Britney
Madonna
Tim McGraw
Toby Keith
YellowCard
Six Degrees from Center (local band)
*Suburban Gangster
*Holy Wood
*Sorry
*Pretty Girl
*I never
*Skin to Skin
*Again and Again
Rich Hardesty
Grateful Dead
Beatles
Allman Bros entire catalog with a few live sessions
Pixies 
Various soundtracks such as Conan and LotR
plus way to many more to list
I never new that my playlist was that long

the songs denoted with an * are songs I have written and recorded.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 9, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> [*]Tenacious D: Tribute to the Greatest Song in the World




Now _that's_ gaming music.


----------



## RithTheAwakener (Jan 9, 2005)

I absolutely love trance and techno. Vocal trance, reg trance, classical, hard trance... just not house. My most favorite site in the world (which plays streaming techno 24/7) is
www.digitallyimported.com

Favorite DJs/groups are 
ATB
BT
Armin Van Buuren
Tiesto
Darude
djGT
Project C
Paul Van Dyk
Paul Oakenfold (older stuff)

There is barely any Rap or Hiphop i like, simply because the lyrics are basic. The only good rap/hiphop group ive heard is Jedi Mind Tricks.
I liked the rock n roll of the 90's (Pearl Jam, old Green Day, etc) but i hate the stuff they play now (new Green Day, anything on MTV) ie: emo music.

Trance for life.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 9, 2005)

I like a lot of 80s music, like Monster Ballads and Big Hair music. I also enjoy listening to techno (The Immortals Mortal Kombat, Eiffel 65) and movie/play soundtracks. I am currently listening to Cats, Phantom of the Opera and The Man of La Mancha (thanks to Quantum Leap [Catch a Falling Star]).


----------



## Panthanas (Jan 9, 2005)

More often than not I listen to some type of metal.  I do listen to other "types" of music, although I have to say that country and hip hop/rap grates on my nerves, but every once in a while there are songs in those genres that I like (don't tell anyone I said that    ).


----------



## Torm (Jan 9, 2005)

Gilladian said:
			
		

> Nobody has mentioned my favorite music - FILK!



The only song I can think of that I like that I know for certain would be considered "filk" is "The Death of Optimus Prime" by _Mr. McFeeley_. It's kind of a western-style requiem for old Big Bot. 

There's some other stuff that's close, too, but  I have reasons for doubting you'd consider it filk: 
_Steven Cavanaugh_ does filkish covers of older songs, with the lyrics rewritten to be about Star Wars - like "Darth Maul" to the tune of "When You Say Nothing At All", originally by Keith Whitley - but that may be more parody than filk. 
_Nitocris_ performed the song "Darkside" for a Star Wars fan film about Mara Jade, but while incredibly good, its just a little heavy to be what I generally think of as filk. 
And _Bentframe_ is a rap group (yes, I know what you said about rap) that has done a few original raps about Star Wars, and one about the Chipmunks - maybe not filk, but definitely fun, and sci-fi/pop culture related.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jan 9, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> _Nitocris_ performed the song "Darkside" for a Star Wars fan film about Mara Jade, but while incredibly good, its just a little heavy to be what I generally think of as filk.
> .





Question, any idea where you can find said fan film for viewing?


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jan 9, 2005)

My top ten desert island favorite artists of all time (not including the Beatles, because saying you like the Beatles is like being a vampire and saying you like o-neg), in no particular order:

 1. The Clash
 2. U2
 3. Beastie Boys
 4. Dead Kennedys
 5. White Stripes
 6. Nirvana
 7. Cake
 8. Velvet Underground
 9. Radiohead
 10. Faith No More

 Can you tell I grew up in the 90s?


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jan 9, 2005)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> My top ten desert island favorite artists of all time (not including the Beatles, because saying you like the Beatles is like being a vampire and saying you like o-neg), in no particular order:





Dude, I know tons of people who don't like the Beatles, me being one of them. Then again, I know a ton of people who are so obsessed with the Beatles it is scary, so maybe we all even each other out.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Jan 9, 2005)

Add me to the Ecclectic crowd. I don't so much listen to a Genre as I do patterns of melody and beat. When I have to hunt out random radio however, usually the Classic Rock or Modern Country station occupies my bandwidth. As for bands/composers I gravitate back to, Rush, Aerosmith, Vivaldi, Weird Al, Luke Ski, KISS, Garth Brooks, Johnny Cash, The Beatles, Cher, Ozzy/Black Sabbath, Pink Floyd, Rockapella, Apocalyptica, some Techno Gregorian stuff, Meatloaf, some movie soundtracks (Rocky Horror and Cats, for instance). More Brahms than Beethoven, more Chad Brock than Dwight Yokum, more or less... Anomalous.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Jan 9, 2005)

Classic rock
Alternative
heavy metal 
Experimental (ozric tentacles, Phish, Negitivland etc)
Blues
Folk
Blue grass
Classical
Funk


----------



## Torm (Jan 10, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Question, any idea where you can find said fan film for viewing?



Sure - click on this:





You can even download the song I referred to as an MP3, straight from there.


----------



## Mercule (Jan 10, 2005)

IamTheTest said:
			
		

> If you want to get into Jazz Id recommend Wynton Marsalles. He is one of the 4 best trumpet players of all time, and the only one that is still breathing. I had the opprotunity to see him live in Akron once and it blew my mind. He is essential for a jazz collection.




Hey, what do you think of Ryan Kisor?  He was in my high school class and I know he's played with Marsalles and other "names", but it isn't my sort of music, so I've never bothered paying attension.  Sorry.  Train of thought hijack.


----------



## Mercule (Jan 10, 2005)

*Back on topic*

I'm not really sure what you'd call my kind of music.  I used to listen to what one guy called "Music to slit your wrist by."  I've never cared for some staples, though, like The Cure.  Mostly, I listen to stuff in the gray area between metal, goth, punk, and pop.  Peter Gabriel is probably my all-time favorite, but I also listen to Rob Zombie.

Some artists that rank on top or are significant:
Peter Gabriel
Rob Zombie
Portishead
Curve
Machines of Loving Grace
Oingo Boingo
Sixpence None the Richer
Sheila Nicholls
Bad Religion
Led Zeppelin
INXS
Space Hog
Bif Naked
Faith No More
Corrs

A few others are hit-and-miss, but can really hit me hard:
Sisters of Mercy
Seal
Vanessa Carlton
Hillary Duff (yeah, processed)
Beth HartPowerman 5000
Brand New (Sic Transit Gloria is great, but their other stuff is lacking)
Neil Diamond
Stacie Orrico
Goldfrapp
Switchfoot
Natalie Merchant
Evanescence
Collective Soul
Jewel


----------



## Impeesa (Jan 10, 2005)

What do I like? Good music. Easily my favorite musician of all time is the multitalented *Mike Oldfield*, whose extensive 30-year discography encompasses all the best genres (IMHO ): rock, folk, new age/ambient, experimental, celtic, world, orchestral, etc...

Coming in close after are a bunch of specific categories - any sort of progressive pop/rock (see *Peter Gabriel, Rush*), modern experiments in punk/metal (see *Mudmen, Nightwish*),  assorted video game stuff (particularly the well-arranged remixes - say, Chrono Trigger's jazzy *Brink of Time*, or the good stuff from Overclocked Remix), and then a whole bunch of whatever. I loves me my music in all its forms. 



			
				CronoDekar said:
			
		

> Guilty pleasures include video game music (particularly battle themes -- I love The Black Mages)




Black Mages = great driving music.  Might I also recommend the Guilty Gear X Heavy Rock Tracks album, the F-Zero X Guitar arranged album, and the entire Konami Battle series (Shooting Battle I & II, Dracula Battle I & II, and Snatcher Battle)? 

--Impeesa--


----------



## ASH (Jan 10, 2005)

It would be easier to tell you the kinds of music I dont like:
Speed Metal, most Techno, alot of Jazz, and Swing/Big Band stuff; and hard core punk.
 Pretty much everything else i like.

I love alot of pop. I like whats on the radio; I like indy stuff;  I like everything from Classical, to Show Tunes, to Country and Hip-Hop.  

Some of my favorite recent groups/artists:
Sarah Mclaughlan, Cake, Garth Brooks, Foo Fighters, The Smashing Pumpkins, Alice in Chains, Audioslave, Evenesence, TLC, Jay-z, The Dixie Chicks, Chris Izzack, Alison Krause, Jewel, Dave Matthew's Band, The Barnaked Ladies, and Norah Jones.  

Classic stuff is great too: Beatles, Zepplin, Stones, Clapton, Sabbath, Dylan, and a multitude of others I am forgetting...

(please exuse any spelling mistakes, i am not totally awake...


----------



## derelictjay (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm into metal though all the years, '90s years the most (my teenage years). I listen to a lot of classic rock and just rock in general. Oh, yeah, love listening to the blues for those mellow moments. Of the other genres Hip Hop and Pop are barely on my radar, Rap I can't stand (though I got my reasons, I won't mention them here), and as for Country I've learned to tolerate it, as living in Texas, people expect you to listen to it, so coutnry music's alway playing almost everywhere.


----------



## Davelozzi (Jan 10, 2005)

Okay, looking over my shoulder to my CD collection, here's a list of favorites that stand out...
The Band
The Beatles
Beck
Belly
Bjork
David Bowie
Built to Spill
The Byrds
The Clash
Elvis Costello 
Creedence
Dinosaur Jr. (& other J. Mascis)
Bob Dylan
The Flaming Lips
The Fugees
Ice Cube
The Kinks
Jurassic 5
Joni Mitchell
Morphine
Nirvana
Pavement
Pixies (and Frank Black solo)
Pink Floyd
Tom Petty (& the Heartbreakers)
Public Enemy
Ramones
Lou Reed
R.E.M.
The Replacments
Rush
Silver Jews
Paul Simon
Sonic Youth
Steely Dan
Sugar (and other Bob Mould/Husker Du)
Talking Heads (and David Byrne solo)
10,000 Maniacs
A Tribe Called Quest
U2
Velvet Undergound
Violent Femmes
Tom Waits
Wilco
The Who
Neil Young

Of those, the ones I've been actively listening to most in the past few years are the Flaming Lips (my current favorite), Bowie, Beck, Elvis Costello, Pixies, Wilco, Sonic Youth, and Pavement.  Others that I listed get less play from me these days (Rush, Replacements, U2, Pettty, The Byrds) but have long since earned their place in my list of favorites.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 10, 2005)

Add me to the eclectic list, though these days I listen to a lot of 'classical' music - actually more a mix of Baroque(Bach, Hummel), Romantic (Beethoven, Chopin) and Modern (Bryars, Nyman) and some pop/rock/blues/folk - Tom Waits, Warren Zevon, PJ Harvey, Robert Cray, Franz Ferdinand, Portishead, Ash, Nick Cave and Leonard Cohen.  

Funnily enough even though I was a big metalhead as a teenager I don't listen too much to those bands anymore, though I still listen to Led Zep, but Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, AC/DC don't often get a play at the moment.


----------



## Psion (Jan 10, 2005)

I generally rue most Rap and (to a lesser extent) Country. I also hate anyone who has to wear their anti-establishment message on their sleeves, regardless of talent (but it seems most use it as a substitute for talent...)

What I do like - I could used to peg my "styles", but as I got older, style became less important than talent. I like a variety of artists around the map -- I like a little alternative, a little ska, a little classic rock, a little metal, etc.

The mainstays with me are somewhat off-the-wall artists with thoughful lyrics, and I also have a hankering for female vocalists (again, as I get older, I tend to go for those that have talent over mere pop princesses.) 

Some artists I like include:

They Might Be Giants
Pink Floyd
Steely Dan
Bjork (insert an uhmlaut in there somewhere)
The Cult
Jewel
Tori Amos
Norah Jones
Metallica (black albumn and before)
Sarah McLachlan
Enya
Holst, Wagner (that's classical, folks)
INXS

I used to like Rocky Horror, but after getting a friend hooked on it that played the soundtrack OVER and OVER, I could care less if I never heard it again...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 10, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> acceptance, beautiful mistake, noise ratchet, yellowcard, thrice, dogwood, thursday, brandtson, sunny day real estate, hum, appleseed cast, benton falls, makeshift3, value pac, living sacrifice, zao, side walk slam, mxpx, relient k, smashing pumkins, zwan, deftones, nodes of ranvier, these 5 down, disciple, mae, emery, calibretto (13), fairbanks, alkaline trio, a fire inside, anadevine, the big collapse, underoath, blindside, project 86, stavesacre, hangnail, lyndsay diaries, eisley, cool hand luke, dead poetic, beloved, the blamed, man alive, boysetsfire, coheed and cambria, skillet, monday morning, the here, ghoti hook, further seems forever, echocast, six feet deep, sepultura, 238, the juliana theory, switchfoot, sleeping at last, bleu, thousand foot krutch, five iron frenzy, stretch arm strong, fewleftstanding, the attra machine, farewell for tonight, the tasty snax, officer negative, mewithoutyou, embodyment, brand new, godspeed you black emporer, the cure, mineral, elliot, denison marrs, finch, lifehouse, starflyer 59, the evan anthem, too bad eugene, wilco, the showdown, moments in grace, lovedrug, dismissed, fletcher, the pale, divebomber, showbread, he is legend, vroom
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well, I guess I'm nobody then. Because I listen to a lot of those groups.


----------



## Rel (Jan 10, 2005)

Back in the day, I was a total junkie for pop and hair metal.  After I got out on my own, I think I got a bit of nostalgia for the music my parents used to listen to and I picked up a fair bit of John Denver, Jim Croce, Credence and the Eagles.  Over time I became a big fan of Jackson Browne and an even bigger Parrothead.

A dozen years ago I began to listen to more and more Country and my radio dial stays there most of the time, which I guess puts me in the VAST minority here and with the RPG community at large.

As far as Country goes, I like Country music that sounds like Country music and not Pop music done by a country star (I'm looking at you, Shania - and I'm likin' what I see but not so much what I hear).  I just picked up Brad Paisley's _Mud on the Tires_ and it is one of the best albums I've heard in years.  I also got George Strait's _50 Number One Hits_ for Christmas and there is a reason that these songs went to #1 (and a reason he's had 50 of them too).


----------



## ph34r (Jan 10, 2005)

RithTheAwakener said:
			
		

> Trance for life.




^^ What he said! 

DJ Tiesto, Blank and Jones, Iio, BT, Ian Van Dahl, Lasgo, Eric Prydz, Alice Deejay, Angel City, Danni Minogue, Safri Duo, Cosmic Gate, Delerium, Brooklyn Bounce, Watergate, 4 Strings, Armin Van Buuren, DJ Icey, just to name a few.

And yes, www.di.fm does roxorz your boxorz!


----------



## Torm (Jan 10, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> which I guess puts me in the VAST minority here and with the RPG community at large.



I dunno. A lot of them _say_ they don't like Country, but it never fails to amaze me how many of them will pick right up singing along with "Ruby" by Kenny Rogers if you start it up.   



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> As far as Country goes, I like Country music that sounds like Country music and not Pop music done by a country star (I'm looking at you, Shania - and I'm likin' what I see but not so much what I hear).



I think part of the problem is that Country is actually about 5 different genres that all ride on each other to try to sell to the same audience: 1. Bluegrass, 2. "Classic" - stuff like Jim Reeves, Patsy Cline, older Marty Robbins and Willie Nelson, 3. "New Country" - most George Strait and Randy Travis, Hank Williams Jr., 4. Easy Listening crossover - "we don't know where this goes, but it is closest to country," like Ronnie Milsap and Anne Murray, and 5. MTV Country - most Garth Brooks (the biggest culprit, IMO, btw, not Shania), Shania Twain, and Faith Hill.

I like some of all of it, but I do almost think its time for there to be a formal division of these categories (maybe not with my exact names), in much the same way "Ska" is not Big Band _or_ Punk, to make it easier for people to find stuff that is similar to what they like.

P.S. If you want to be really _afraid_ for the future of Country, take a look at the Billboard 2004 Year-End Top 100. It indicates CD sales. The chart is dominated by really _obscene_ gangsta Rap and intensely _redneck_ Country - the two categories of music that, in my estimation, are preferred by large numbers of people who don't understand file-sharing networks or Internet stores, and still BUY the majority of their music as CDs. (And no, to those of you who like either, I'm not calling _you_ stupid - obviously, _you're_ using a web forum, so......) I can't help but wonder how long it will be before record companies try to hybridize the two to save on production and sell to both groups _at the same time_ - they've already made advances that way, with "Over and Over" by Nelly ft. Tim McGraw. I'm afraid the upcoming "Dukes of Hazzard" movie may be the catalyst for a more massive push....


----------



## Davelozzi (Jan 10, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> 1. Bluegrass, 2. "Classic" - stuff like Jim Reeves, Patsy Cline, older Marty Robbins and Willie Nelson,




I like these two aspects of country, but I don't go for most of what gets played on current country stations.

For bluegrass, I heartily recommend to anyone the Rhino records compilation _Appalachian Stomp: Bluegrass Classics_.  The second volume, _Appalachian Stomp: More Bluegrass Classics_ it not nearly as solid as the first, though it's still pretty good.  Another good one that we have here is _The Three Pickers_ (Earl Scruggs/Doc Watson/Ricky Skaggs.

For classic country, I like Willy enough, and some Kenny Rogers, but Johnny Cash is the king. The wife and I have been crankin' him a lot lately, both his older stuff from the two disc retrospective _The Essential Johnny Cash_ and his last album, _The Man Comes Around_, which is an excellent album, though hauntingly sad.  I also dig Gram Parsons and Emmylou Harris, and have newly acquired and have been enjoying her album _Blue Kentucky Girl_.

I also dig it when other artists dip into country for an album here and there, like the Byrds did with _Sweethearts of the Rodeo_, and Elvis Costello did with _Almost Blue_, and to a lesser extent, on his recent album _The Delivery Man_.  Some of Neil Young's best stuff leans towards country a little too, though I'd still classify most of it as folk or rock.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Jan 31, 2005)

This dude's my hero:

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/supersonik.html


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 31, 2005)

Classical music for the most part, but I do like the occasional pop/mainstream song, or possibly punky type music. Current favourites include Avril Lavigne, Pink, Lucie Sillvas but there were good songs from Black Eyed Peas and Evanescence. I think in the old end it boils down to me pretty much liking what's on the charts. Other than that, give me some classical music that falls into my taste and I'm a happy chappy.   

Pinotage


----------



## hong (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm noticing a distinct lack of Abba in this thread.


Hong "new custom title!" Ooi


----------



## Torm (Jan 31, 2005)

hong said:
			
		

> I'm noticing a distinct lack of Abba in this thread.



Well, I was thinking more contemporary when I made my list, but sure, ABBA was the bomb. "Super Trouper" is one of my all time favorite songs. And as far as "Dancing Queen" goes, well, do you want to hear the version by ABBA, ABBAteen, Sixpence None The Richer, Jennifer Love Hewitt, U2, Kylie Minogue, or S Club 7? 'Cause they're all in my Music Library right now. Along with versions of "Take a Chance On Me" by ABBA, ABBAteen, and Erasure. 

And one of the members of ABBA, Frida, had a solo song called "I Know There's Something Going On" that still rocks pretty heavily.  

I even like "Fernando."


----------



## Torm (Jan 31, 2005)

Davelozzi said:
			
		

> For bluegrass, I heartily recommend to anyone the Rhino records compilation _Appalachian Stomp: Bluegrass Classics_.  The second volume, _Appalachian Stomp: More Bluegrass Classics_ it not nearly as solid as the first, though it's still pretty good.  Another good one that we have here is _The Three Pickers_ (Earl Scruggs/Doc Watson/Ricky Skaggs.



I like a lot of Ricky Skaggs older stuff - "Country Boy At Heart", and his cover of "That's My Gal" - stuff like that. Haven't heard much recently that did anything for me. Allison Krauss, OTOH, kicks much butt.  



			
				Davelozzi said:
			
		

> For classic country, I like Willy enough, and some Kenny Rogers, but Johnny Cash is the king. The wife and I have been crankin' him a lot lately, both his older stuff from the two disc retrospective _The Essential Johnny Cash_ and his last album, _The Man Comes Around_, which is an excellent album, though hauntingly sad.



I tend to put Kenny Rogers more in the "Easy Listening Crossover" category - he migrated over from Christian Rock, and his stuff, while I like a lot of it, has always _mostly_ sounded like Easy Listening looking for a home to me. "Lady", "Every Time Two Fools Collide", "We've Got Tonight"....

Yep. Johnny Cash was the man, and I particularly liked the way he wasn't a snob about genre if he liked something. He covered "One" by U2 pretty well, and his cover of "Hurt" - originally by Nine Inch Nails, for crying out loud  - is so emotive, I can't listen to it very often. Even Trent Reznor - NIN's lead singer and the song's author - has said that Cash owned that song. 



			
				Davelozzi said:
			
		

> I also dig Gram Parsons and Emmylou Harris, and have newly acquired and have been enjoying her album _Blue Kentucky Girl_.



Ever heard the stuff Emmylou Harris did with Trio (Dolly Parton, Linda Rondstadt)? "Those Memories" and "Telling Me Lies" still make it onto CDs for my car, from time to time. Awesome.



			
				Davelozzi said:
			
		

> I also dig it when other artists dip into country for an album here and there, like the Byrds did with _Sweethearts of the Rodeo_, and Elvis Costello did with _Almost Blue_, and to a lesser extent, on his recent album _The Delivery Man_.  Some of Neil Young's best stuff leans towards country a little too, though I'd still classify most of it as folk or rock.



I enjoy cross-genre stuff, whichever way you go - even if the product isn't the best (Reba McEntire's cover of "You Keep Me Hanging On" comes to mind  ), it seems like a cool way to introduce artists of different genres to the sounds of instruments they might not traditionally consider using. Not to mention they are frequently a good way to freak out my friends, when they're big fans of say, Prince, and I hit 'em with a little "Purple Rain" - by Leann Rimes!


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jan 31, 2005)

I grew up listening to my parents' favourite music from the Sixties - the Beatles, the Beach Boys, the Mamas and the Papas, the Brill Building-backed girl groups, and so on. My father's obsession with Neil Diamond's _Hot August Night_ originally annoyed me no end, but I have more appreciation for it now.

My tastes, even in Sixties music, are wider than theirs. I would include the Doors and Jefferson Airplane among my favourite groups of the period.

Broadly, I like rock and roll and dislike commercial pop, including modern "R'n'B". That said, pop which attempts to experiment with what can be included within itself, including some of Britney Spears' tracks like "Slave For You" are at least interesting if nothing I would purchase.

Recent enthusiasms of mine include Steve Earle, Living Colour, Powderfinger, Sublime, Grinspoon, the White Stripes, Gary Moore . . . I tend to really appreciate blues-influenced guitar on the one hand and rhythmic percussion and horns on the other. I also like melody and harmony when it's not overproduced - for the current purpose, Phil Spector doesn't count as "overproduced" but Beyonce Knowles does.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 31, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I dunno. A lot of them _say_ they don't like Country, but it never fails to amaze me how many of them will pick right up singing along with "Ruby" by Kenny Rogers if you start it up.



The only country I like is the stuff that seems to be making fun of itself.  You start playing "I Ain't First Class but I Ain't White Trash" by Sawyer Brown, and I might sing along...


----------



## Rel (Jan 31, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> The only country I like is the stuff that seems to be making fun of itself.  You start playing "I Ain't First Class but I Ain't White Trash" by Sawyer Brown, and I might sing along...




You might like the song my .sig is based on then.  Replace the words "At ENWorld" with "In Country Music" and you'll have the original lyrics.

Edit - Just remembered that .sigs only show up once per page now.  Look at post 53 above.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 31, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Edit - Just remembered that .sigs only show up once per page now.  Look at post 53 above.



Actually, I can see it just fine.  They only show up once per page _as the default view_ but that's customizable in your user profile.  Tip of the day.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 31, 2005)

I run pretty ecletic too, but tend to be most comfortable with Rock, Blues, Classical, and Heavy Metal.

Disks on my desk now:

Rush: Hemispheres
Rush: Moving Pictures
Queensryche: Operation Mindcrime
Yes: The Yes Album
The Essential Bob Dylan
Eric Clapton: From the Cradle
Rob Zombie: Hellbilly Deluxe
Shrek 2 Soundtrack
Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring Soundtrack


----------



## Rel (Jan 31, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Actually, I can see it just fine.  They only show up once per page _as the default view_ but that's customizable in your user profile.  Tip of the day.




Well you DO learn something new every day after all!  Thanks, JD!


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 31, 2005)

My tastes are fairly ecclectic, but within a fairly small genre of music - classical.  I started listening to Classical when I was about 16, and I really haven't listened to much of anything else since (I'm 32 now).

I have nearly 500 CDs of almost exclusively classical music, and I'm fairly certain given the range of music composed within this period, I could acquire another 1000 more CDs and still have a lot to learn about classical music in general. 

That said, my tastes tend to run towards modern-day classical music.  Yes Virginia, people still do compose classical music.  Finding good composers is a bit of a game of chance, since there are very few outlets that I have found (save for some internet radio stations) where I can hear new artists before buying their stuff.

So, in this list I include Joan Tower (whom I'm listening to at this very moment), Philip Glass, Dmitri Shostakovich, Kamren Ince, or Alan Hovhaness.

I do enjoy movie soundtracks, too, including the Star Wars soundtracks, LoTR soundtracks, and a lot of John Williams stuff. Dances with Wolves is an awesome soundtrack as well.

And then there is some other weird stuff that I like.  ABBA for example, which I can't explain.  And we have this 3-CD set of "Greatest DISCO music" which my wife and I just love.

And my wife thinks I'm a closet fan of techno music since I love Samurai Jack so much, which plays a lot of it, but I haven't found much in the way in that genre that I really care for so much.

I like other oddball things here and there. The Cranberries, Venus Hum, and a few others.


----------



## nakia (Jan 31, 2005)

The one CD on my desk at work today (where it does me no good, because Real Player crashes every time I try to play anything) is one of the two new Bright Eyes' albums: _Digital Ash In a Digital Urn_.  No, it's not electronic.  It's indie rock/pop from, IMHO, a great songwriter -- Conor Oberst.  Another Bright Eyes album, which is much more folky, also just came out.

What draws me to music is honesty -- evocative depictions of emotions, settings, or people.  

I like fun stuff, stuff you can dance to -- I like The Killers album very much, just because it's fun.  But to really get me, there has to be some sincerity in the music.

I love Johnny Cash.  I dig Willie Nelson.  Lyle Lovett and Robert Earl Keen are also good stuff.

I own every REM album.  There are not a whole lot of artists whose entire catalog makes it onto my shelves.

I like the new Franz Ferdinand album a lot.

I am desperately searching for some good rap/hip-hop.  In high school, I listenend to a lot of it -- De la Soul, Ice Cube, Ice-T, Public Enemy.  But I have not really explored rap/hip-hop in a long time.  I like Jay-Z's stuff, but don't own an album. Any suggestions?  I think I would like Nas, or maybe even Kanye West

I'm also exploring jazz.  I'm starting with the Icons -- Amrstrong, Coultrane, Davis -- and working my way into it.  I know there's a lot I am missing because I know NOTHING about music structure, theory, etc.

I also used to listen to a lot of hardcore and punk  stuff, everything from Minor Threat to Snapcase to The Clash.  Not so much anymore (except for The Clash).  I'm just not that angry anymore.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jan 31, 2005)

Above all else: Led Zeppelin.

Other than that, I really like music with a good groove and improvisation. I listen to some jazz, but not all of it appeals to me. My favorite bands/artists would be Phish, MMW, Zappa.

Other than that, I can listen to pretty much anything. Beastie Boys, Jimmy Smith, Neil Young, DJ Shadow, Jon Spencer Blues Explosion, Cream, Beck, Herbie Hancock, etc.

AR


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 31, 2005)

I like classic country (Cash, Nelson, and Cline are my favorites), classic rock of most sorts (Clapton, CSN&Y, Steely Dan, Fleetwood Mac and Allman Brothers are most representative here).  For 80's era-ish  stuff, I'm into John Mellancamp, Guns N Roses, Stray Cats, and REM as examples.  For newer stuff, I like random assortments of music for which I can't really think of good representatives - maybe No Doubt ( although mostly for Tragic Kingdom) and Beck.

*blushes*  I am a closet Neil Diamond fan.


----------



## Ferret (Jan 31, 2005)

I usually say I like it all except opera. More detail: I like any kind of music so long as it has energy or feeling, from Linkin Park to McFly, from Evanescence to Metallica. And I generally think of songs individually rather than by the artists, so I might like Toxic but not Oops I Did It Again.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 31, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> *blushes*  I am a closet Neil Diamond fan.



  I'm not even closet about liking his older stuff.  Cherry Cherry, Red Red Wine, etc. are all brilliant.

Besides, that still beats being a closet Neil Sedaka fan...


----------



## Torm (Jan 31, 2005)

Ferret said:
			
		

> I usually say I like it all except opera.



Try "Don Giovanni" by Mozart, and you _might_ have to add 'most' in front of 'opera' in the above sentence.  (It will help if you know ahead of time that he wrote it primarily about his father, though.)



			
				Ferret said:
			
		

> And I generally think of songs individually rather than by the artists, so I might like Toxic but not Oops I Did It Again.



Me, too. But I like both of those.


----------



## Torm (Jan 31, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> *blushes*  I am a closet Neil Diamond fan.



Between you and me, I'd much rather be Forever In Blue Jeans, baby. 

And "America" is an awesome one, too.


----------



## Torm (Jan 31, 2005)

hong said:
			
		

> I'm noticing a distinct lack of Abba in this thread.



Darn you hong! Now I haven't been able to get "Take A Chance On Me" out of my head all day long! It's a good song, but it won't stop playing, over and over again!


----------



## Felikeries (Jan 31, 2005)

'EVIL' speed metal of course....

well 'HAMMERFALL' & 'DUNGEON' and 'LIEGE LORD' and 'HELLOWEEN'

happen to frequent the use of the cd player

but there's a damn 'coo' taking place on the radio in L.A. there's no metal radio,it's
hell,i hate it,how can they be so stupid!!!


----------



## gamecat (Jan 31, 2005)

Electronica, all genres - i gravitate between them.

True favorite being Hardcore, but alternating between Minimal/Detroit Techno, IDM, Trance, House, and ambient.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jan 31, 2005)

Right now I'm mostly listening to Finnish metal (Sonata Arctica and Nightwish, specifically...Tony Kakko's few singing parts on _Over the Hills and Far Away_ are great.)

I'm also listening to Iron Maiden. Recently: Metallica, general classical, Enya, Rob Zombie, KoRn (long ago), Zao, AFI, and probably some others that don't spring to mind.


----------



## Davelozzi (Feb 1, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Ever heard the stuff Emmylou Harris did with Trio (Dolly Parton, Linda Rondstadt)? "Those Memories" and "Telling Me Lies" still make it onto CDs for my car, from time to time. Awesome.




The three of them perform "Even Cowgirls Get the Blues" on that _Blue Kentucky Girl_ album that I was just talking about, but other than that, no.  This is the first Emmylou Harris album that I've picked up, previously most of my exposure to her was via Gram Parsons.  And more recently, she sings on two or three tunes of Elvis Costello's _The Delivery Man_ album.  At any rate, I've been enjoying everything I've heard so far.



			
				nakia said:
			
		

> I am desperately searching for some good rap/hip-hop. In high school, I listenend to a lot of it -- De la Soul, Ice Cube, Ice-T, Public Enemy. But I have not really explored rap/hip-hop in a long time. I like Jay-Z's stuff, but don't own an album. Any suggestions? I think I would like Nas, or maybe even Kanye West




Yeah, I liked a lot of the same stuff, and then went through a long period of not getting into any new rap, but the past few years I've been listening to Jurassic 5.  I like 'em, and would recommend checking them out.  Also, though not new, if you like hardcore gangsta rap, I heartily recommend Geto Boy's 1995 reunion album _The Ressurection_.  One of the two Geto Boys tunes featured on the _Office Space Soundtrack_ is from this album ("Still", not "Damn It Feels Good to Be a Gangsta").


----------



## hong (Feb 1, 2005)

One side-effect of the recent Wave Aid concert is that I've found that Kasey Chambers doesn't sound half bad.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 1, 2005)

Apparently after the Tsunami relief concert in Wales a couple of weeks back a joint recoerd by Aled Jones and Goldie Lookin Chain is now threatened!


----------



## Turanil (Feb 1, 2005)

I can listen to various types of music (including metal and classical music), but my preference goes to a certain genre of "mysterious" music (I don't know the name, but it's generally labelled new-age while in fact it's more weird sounding, dark ambiant: Steve Roach, Michael Stearns, etc.)


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Feb 1, 2005)

hong said:
			
		

> One side-effect of the recent Wave Aid concert is that I've found that Kasey Chambers doesn't sound half bad.



You = on crack.

meyeeeeeeenahtpritttttynuuuuuuuf?

*spits*


----------



## nakia (Feb 1, 2005)

Davelozzi said:
			
		

> The three of them perform "Even Cowgirls Get the Blues" on that _Blue Kentucky Girl_ album that I was just talking about, but other than that, no.  This is the first Emmylou Harris album that I've picked up, previously most of my exposure to her was via Gram Parsons.  And more recently, she sings on two or three tunes of Elvis Costello's _The Delivery Man_ album.  At any rate, I've been enjoying everything I've heard so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I liked a lot of the same stuff, and then went through a long period of not getting into any new rap, but the past few years I've been listening to Jurassic 5.  I like 'em, and would recommend checking them out.  Also, though not new, if you like hardcore gangsta rap, I heartily recommend Geto Boy's 1995 reunion album _The Ressurection_.  One of the two Geto Boys tunes featured on the _Office Space Soundtrack_ is from this album ("Still", not "Damn It Feels Good to Be a Gangsta").




Emmylou Harris also sings on two or three songs on the other new Bright Eyes folk album.  She is awesome.

My brother has been trying to get me to listen to Jurassic 5 for a long time.  I'll definitly have to check them out.  I've kinda moved away from the gangsta stuff.  Like a lot of the hardcore stuff I listened to in high school, I'm just not that angry anymore.


----------



## hong (Feb 1, 2005)

mhacdebhandia said:
			
		

> You = on crack.
> 
> meyeeeeeeenahtpritttttynuuuuuuuf?
> 
> *spits*



 Shut up, Chris.


----------



## Welverin (Feb 2, 2005)

Rock.

But a few examples are:
They Might Be Giants
Rancid
Arrogant Worms (*anyone* else hear of them, particularly the Canadians among us).
Collective Soul
Ash
Tom Petty (with or without the Heartbreakers)
Less Than Jake
Lynyrd Skynyrd

o.k. maybe more than a few



			
				Torm said:
			
		

> 20. Behind Blue Eyes - Limp Bizkit




You need to see a doctor, because clearly you've suffered a terrible head injury.

Or to put it another way, this cover is so bad it makes me like the original less.


----------



## Pozatronic (Feb 2, 2005)

If I wasn't such a geek with bad fashion sense I'd be a hipster.

   On!Air!Library!, Arcade Fire, Interpol, Stars, Sleater-Kinney, Broken Social Scene, Metric, The Dears,...And You Will Know Us By The Trail Of Dead...(tell me that doesn't sound like the title for an old D&D module), Juno, The Decemberists, Belle & Sebastion, Pavement, Death Cab For Cutie, Pretty Girls Make Graves, Blood Brothers, American Analog Set, Pinback, the Unicorns, Versus, the Walkmen,Long Hind Legs, Rainer Maria,Wesley Willis...

the list goes on. I'm pretty much still an indie kid at heart.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 2, 2005)

Today, I have listened to Yvonne Chaka Chaka (pop/African music, from South Africa), Wumpscut (gothic/industrial), Static X (hard rock/metal), Spahn Ranch (gothic/rock), and the Spice Girls (bubblegum pop).  Try and find a pattern in THAT.


----------



## trancejeremy (Feb 4, 2005)

Shockingly enough, my favorite sort of music is trance (my username is a play on DiscoStu from the Simpsons).

Right now my favorite songs are Duende - Amor de Dios; Marksun & Brian - Gran Rey (Ronski Speed Mix); Skylab 9 - Naked in the Rain; Envio - Love Poison; Whiteroom feat Amy Cooper - Someday

Probably my all time favorites are The Space Brothers and Lange. I pretty much like all their stuff. Favorite DJs would be Christopher Lawrence, Suzy Solar, Armin Van Buuren.

Though I also like Disco. The longer, dancier sort of disco, not the Abba/KC & the Sunshine Band stuff (though it's hard to not like Abba), the stuff that was meant for clubs & DJs, 8 minutes long or so at least. 

And most other sorts of dance music. House and Breakbeat anyway. 

And of course, 80s new wave stuff, which is sort of a slight evolution of Disco in some cases. 

And I sorta like industrial and EBM.  I like the sillier, dancier stuff, like My Life with the Thrill Kill Kult.


I used to like Classic Rock, but I pretty much know every song by heart from most the major bands.  Though I really stopped listening to it when my favorite rock band (School of Fish) broke up.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 4, 2005)

I listen to everything in the world....metal, rap, techno, goth, industrial, classical, world music, new wave, bluegrass, soul, funk, blah, blah, blah...execpt modern country music...after the early 80's.

Now, as to who I njoy the most LIVE in concert...it's gotta be heavy and intense.

Like: GWAR!!


----------



## Torm (Feb 4, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> You need to see a doctor, because clearly you've suffered a terrible head injury.



Actually, this is true - I was in a wreck when I was 15 that resulted in some pretty nasty damage when my head left an impression in the back sliding door of an older Chevy van. I suffered an estimated 25-30% of what they call "Total Person Damage", and my doctors said anyone else they had ever seen with damage like I had spent the rest of their lives hospitalized in a vegetative state. Fortunately, I was intelligent beyond their ability to properly measure (their words, not mine) and apparently stored information in multiple patterns, so I had a sort of built in redundancy that most people wouldn't.

I spent quite a while after the wreck having memory problems, including occasional bouts of temporary regressive amnesia, most of which I had worked out within about a year. But I still have very rare times when I will kind of freeze up, because I will recover a memory that I haven't been able to since the wreck and it seems as vivid as living through whatever it is, again. (It is a good thing my cerebellum is an excellent driver.  ) And, (and you'll probably laugh and call BS at this point, but it is all true) I have a very strange lingering problem - ANY time I remember ANYTHING that ever happened at a Wal-Mart from before the wreck, my memory always places that Wal-Mart in Springfield, MO, even if that is completely impossible. A brief mental review of what stores were around that Wal-Mart and where THAT stuff was usually clears it up.

But, going back and listening to mix tapes I made before the wreck, I really don't think it has much to do with my taste in music. And I've already seen several doctors. But thanks for your concern, and amazingly accurate over-the-net diagnosis.  



			
				Welverin said:
			
		

> Or to put it another way, this cover is so bad it makes me like the original less.



I didn't put it at #20 because it is just *the most awesome thing evar*, I put it there as I thought it compared to other non-indie-and-had-a-snowball's-chance-of-charting stuff released in 2004. The original is the one that is on a CD in my car as I type this.


----------



## Welverin (Feb 4, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I didn't put it at #20 because it is just *the most awesome thing evar*, I put it there as I thought it compared to other non-indie-and-had-a-snowball's-chance-of-charting stuff released in 2004. The original is the one that is on a CD in my car as I type this.




See, #20 makes sense, as long as it's from the bottom.


----------



## JIMBOTHEBLACK (Feb 21, 2005)

I like: hard rock, soft rock, metal, death metal, alternative rock, punk rock, acid rock rock, more rock and any rock genre I might have missed. I also like: jazz, blues, and rock.                 I hate: country, disco, 80's hair garbage, rap, and I especially hate pre-packaged mindless soulless F****** pop music                                     "F*** you I won't do what you tell me!"    Rage against the Machine


----------



## Blue Sky (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm gonna have to go against the trend here, but I'm a pop junkie.  Eminem, Ashley Simpson, JoJo, it's all good.  As long as it's on MTV, I probably like it, but my favorites are definately Em and Linkin Park (but not that disgusting crud they did with Jay-Z).


----------



## JIMBOTHEBLACK (Feb 22, 2005)

Blue Sky said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to go against the trend here, but I'm a pop junkie. Eminem, Ashley Simpson, JoJo, it's all good. As long as it's on MTV, I probably like it, but my favorites are definately Em and Linkin Park (but not that disgusting crud they did with Jay-Z).



   Jay-z couldn't have made Linkin Park That much worse and MTV sucks I WIN!!


----------



## ghettognome (Feb 22, 2005)

I tend towards electonica, but I love metal, rock, some alternative.
A few favs in my collection
Assemblage 23 (failure)
The Union Underground (An Education in Rebellion)
Felix Da Housecat (Kittenz and thee Glitz)
Loreena McKennitt (the visit)
Paul Simon (a bunch of albums)
Juno Reactor (Beyond the Infinite, Bible of Dreams)
Primus (Frizzle Fry)
Chicago (the soundtrack)
Rob Zombie (both of his albums)
Metallica (anything before Load)
Haujobb
VNV Nation
U2 (the new album)
I think those are the recent ones I have been listening to.


----------



## Chairman7w (Feb 24, 2005)

Prince.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Feb 24, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I am desperately searching for some good rap/hip-hop.  In high school, I listenend to a lot of it -- De la Soul, Ice Cube, Ice-T, Public Enemy.  But I have not really explored rap/hip-hop in a long time.  I like Jay-Z's stuff, but don't own an album. Any suggestions?  I think I would like Nas, or maybe even Kanye West





My wife watches MTV and Listen to the radio so I get to see what passes for mainstream Hip-Hop and it pretty much sucks. Well maybe sucks is too harsh of a word, it's more like Hip-Pop instead of Hip-Hop. Mostly my iPod's Hip-Hop playlist is filled with tracks and groups from a few years back as most of the recent stuff isnt to my liking. 

If you can track down FUNCRUSHER PLUS by COMPANY FLOW that'd be a good start. In the hip-hop underground it's pretty much considered a classic (at least here on the east coast...) You might want to track down:
THE COLD VEIN by CANNIBAL OX
I PHANTHOM by MR LIF
BLACK ON BOTH SIDES by MOS DEF
BLACK STAR by BLACK STAR (Mos Def & Talib Kweli)
LIKE WATER FOR CHOCOLATE by COMMON
LYRICIST LOUNGE Vol 1
SOUNDBOMBING (various artists, most of which can only be found on vinyl including two early tracks by Mos Def, several underground classics on this joint. I actually have a bunch of thses on vinyl and they are HARD to find)
SOUNDBOMBING II 
DE LA SOUL IS DEAD and STAKES IS HIGH by DE LA SOUL (S=slept on classics) 
THE LOW END THEORY, MIDNIGH MARAUDERS, PEOPLES INSTINCTIVE TRAVELS ON THE PATHS OF RYTHMS by A TRIBE CALLED QUEST (these 3 are definitive Hip-hop classics)

I usually dont recommend Jay-Z as I think he's a big part of what's wrong with the current state of hip hop right now, but if you can get your hands on the Danger Mouse remix of Jay-Z's BLACK ALBUM (callled the GRAY ALBUM) that's a good one. It's only available as a bootleg on line though...

Despite what most people think there are actually quite a few very good hip-hop albums out there, the problem is that people see the stuff that's ojn BET and MTV and think that's ALL hip-hop is. Which is about as dumb as venturing onto RPG.Net and thinking that lot represents all gamers...


----------

